# Invitación a competencia cerca de Puebla.



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

INVITACIÓN.

Para el 15 de febrero del 2009 se va a celebrar la gran carrera Atlixco -Chalchihuapan MTB

La carrera cuenta con una buena escalada y termina en un puerto de montaña , en la cima se encuentra una Iglesia y al lado el pozo de los milagros , la ultima parte de la subida tiene 25 ° de inclinación .

La vista desde la cima es de fotografía , se puede ver El Popo, El Itzta , La Malintzi , El Pico de Orizaba y el Cofre de Perote .

¿ Porqué se hace esta carrera ?

.....hay una leyenda que cuenta un ciclista
si llegas a la Iglesia ...te perdonarán todos tus pecados .

Inscripciones y mayores informes :

http://www.popobike.com/chalchihuapan/chalchihuapan.html

Esperamos la presencia de uno o varios miembros de éste forum .

Atentamente .

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Me huele a censura.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Muchas gracias por la invitación, pero la altimetría suena a un titipuchal de subida... bueno, para mi si... cuando hagan la versión de Chalchihuapan a Atlixco hare lo posible por ir...

Bueno, fuera de broma, gracias por la invitación.

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Me huele a censura.


Quejate con Gregg o Francois.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Atlixco - Chalchihuapan Reverse*



rzozaya1969 said:


> Muchas gracias por la invitación, pero la altimetría suena a un titipuchal de subida... bueno, para mi si... cuando hagan la versión de Chalchihuapan a Atlixco hare lo posible por ir...
> 
> Bueno, fuera de broma, gracias por la invitación.
> 
> Saludos


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roberto :
Nada más porque Ud. lo pidio y para que vengas a rodar por aquí, queda formalmente en el calendario la Chalchihuapan -Atlixco con un titipuchal de bajada , nada más ponle fecha , están libres 52 sábados y 52 domingos del 2009 .

Y ya entrados en bromas ....decentes....

Se me ocurre que para segregar algo de adrenalina y endorfinas , se puede hacer en el mismo día de la carrera y sintiendo el mismo ambiente de competencia , sería la versión " a contrarius sensus " que es lo mismo que al revés volteado , o sea que mientras unos suben , los que quieran echarse la Reverse bajan , y para hacerla mas de emoción sin derecho de paso o sea que es lo mismo que Ronin y Rápido y Furioso pero en bicicletas.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------

